# Fmm



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

I fly to Mexico April 10th! Super excited that the time is almost here! I do have a concern however...

I pulled out my passport, and low and behold, tucked safely inside was my FMM slip from when I visited 2 1/2 years ago.I never turned it back in when I crossed back into the US. When I saw it I remembered having asked the bus driver where I needed to turn it in at, and he simply told me that if they didn't ask me for it, not to worry about it.

I do remember seeing someone post about getting into problems for not turning in their FMM upon departure, so I wanted to ask if anyone has any insight into what I can expect? A multa? Do I need to contact someone?

Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I tried to turn one in at the Ensenada office and he said through it away, I have since entered Mexico twice and received new ones with out any problems........


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Nogales looked at me like I was nuts. I'm sure it went into the circular file the minute I walked out. I had walked across the road while my auto permit was being removed. You only need them when flying out ..... and of course in Mexico


----------

